# North Texas Garden Railroad Show - yes or no?



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

By the underwhelming response, is anybody even interested in such a show?
Does anybody plan to come?
Should I forget the whole thing?


----------



## jdmitchell (Jan 2, 2008)

I hope you keep moving forward. The I travel from deep east Texas to Georgia and Kansas. This show would much closer so I would be able to add it to my show travels easy. I'm looking forward to more news on this show.


----------

